

Android Will Surpass Windows By 2016, Say Gartner Stats - canistr
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/10/24/us-android-research-idUSBRE89N11J20121024

======
doctorwho
In a world where technology life cycles are difficult to predict even 1 year
out it sees a bit arrogant to presume to know how Windows and Android will
evolve over the next 4+ years and the "stats" don't even consider the possible
impact of emerging technologies. Here's a prediction Worth exactly what we
paid for it.

